# Hello from another newbie



## krysunmor (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi everyone. My name is Krysti, and I have recently been adopted by K.C. (short for Kittycat; my children could not agree on a name). 

Its going on six months now that K.C. has been hanging around our neighborhood, and all attempts made by my neighbors and I to find her family have been unsuccessful. She's been declawed, and looks to have been well cared for in the past. She gets along well with my 3 sons, ages 8, 9, and 11, and with our four pet rats and our ginuea pig. Looks like she's going to be moving in with me for keeps now!

Krysti


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think K.C. is a cute name! She knows her mind, and she had you picked out as her family. Welcome to the site. We'll look forward to reading about all her adventures. You'll be keeping her indoors, won't you? (safety reasons)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I hope you do keep your kitty indoors too, especially since its declawed. Look forward to see some pictures too! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Kristi . I have never heard of a cat getting along with rats! Sounds great to me  
I always look at them whenever I go in the petstores. I believe rats are very cute!


----------

